# PHILADELPHIA,PA-MAX-6-8Y M -#A06889676



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Max
> Max (A06889676) is a male German Shepherd around 6-8 years
> old who was
> surrendered by his owners because the owners were ill and
> no longer able
> to care for him. Max is very underweight and has a dirty
> coat. Max is
> friendly with people, and the owners said he lived with
> children, but he
> can be touchy when you restrain him (he was not happy with
> me restraining
> his muzzle or examining his teeth). Max seems to like other
> dogs. Max
> seems laid back but at times playful. In a stable home with
> TLC Max will
> make a nice dog. Photos at:
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3206/3096732740_3d22070c38_b.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3084/3096732746_16bfc03673_b.jpg
> 
> Natalie Smith
> Community Programs Coordinator
> PAWS/PACCA
> 111 W. Hunting Park Ave
> Philadelphia, PA 19140
> http://www.phillypaws.org
> 267-385-3800 x114
> cell: 215-852-3999
>


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Not much chance of getting out!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Poor boy,needs some love and food.







</span>


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump for this sweetie


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I'm not far if anyone needs help.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Can somone evaluate him to see how he does with other dogs? There is someone potenitially interested who has two male dogs that are dog friendly. She is not very experienced.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump!

Thank you RebelGSD...maybe Natalie can give better insight or arrange a dog test?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

cocoas mom kindly checked on him and was told that he was transferred out yesterday. I hope he is OK and with rescue. Does anyone have any information?


----------

